# fakaha puffer



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i was at my lfos looking at some puffers to day, and they said that they could order in some i asked if they could order in some, and they said they had some fakaha's coming in next week, i would love to own one of theses, but the lfs guy told me that he tought they were brackish, and i thought they were fresh, andy way, i want to know if they are fresh or brackish, and how big they get ? also what ph do they require?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

im no expert so i may be wrong but i think they grow to around 18 inches in the right conditions? they are a fresh water species, i think they ae from the nile in africa. iv got a little one in a three foot tank, its going to go to the lfs when it grows abit more though


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

swet, that woud be awsome an 18 in puffer with an attitude, now for ph any one? im guessing high 7's low 8's seeing they are from affrica ?


----------



## Apocalypse (Dec 18, 2004)

Tetraodon lineatus, commonly known as the fahaka puffer is a freshwater species, that must be kept alone. I speak from experience, too.









They are said to grow to about 45cm at the most. However, I have never had one grow over 10".


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Mine's been stuck at around 10-12" for the past year too.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

pufferpunk is a expert with puffers, if you have any questions ask her. she just helped me out with an arrowhead. she knows her stuff.

and everything they have said is true........i also have experience with them :nod:


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

ash has a monster fahaka puffer, it has to be near 14" with fins


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

why cant you keep them with other fish... they arent that aggressive are they?


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

most are. only a few arent.


----------



## Apocalypse (Dec 18, 2004)

heffer2028 said:


> why cant you keep them with other fish... they arent that aggressive are they?
> [snapback]821848[/snapback]​


Most are very aggressive and can't even be kept with plecos.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> im no expert so i may be wrong but i think they grow to around 18 inches in the right conditions? they are a fresh water species, i think they ae from the nile in africa. iv got a little one in a three foot tank, its going to go to the lfs when it grows abit more though
> [snapback]811830[/snapback]​


for not being an expert u know a lot... haha


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

[/QUOTE]for not being an expert u know a lot... haha


> well thanx but what i said is just about all i no about them! i havnt a clue about water parameters etc


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

fahakas own


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

> why cant you keep them with other fish... they arent that aggressive are they?


My friend had a 4" fahaka that bit her 8" pleco in half!


----------

